
Show HN: A Script That Creates Numbers Station Audio files - ryanmcbride
https://github.com/Ryan-McBride/numnet
======
kafkaesq
Certainly impressive, on a technical level. But without the chimes and gongs,
Tyrolean lullabies, and all those charming male and female voices reading the
numbers... it just doesn't seem to pack that _je ne sais quoi_.

~~~
ryanmcbride
I just merged a change that picks a random osx system voice, so now you can
hear the numbers read in german, chinese, etc. I guess the next step will be
to allow people to set one.

~~~
kafkaesq
Awesome! I'll have to give it a shot, then.

